# Walnut pot call blanks



## bluedot (Oct 30, 2013)

Here are some walnut pieces that I am going to send to Chris (justturnin) to be cast. I am going to cut them to get 5 4x4 blanks, I can hardly wait to get them back but will be patient. I know they will be worth the wait.

Dan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bluedot (Dec 21, 2013)

Here are some pots I turned this week. The first one is a from a piece of walnut that I got from a tree that fell on a friends farm. The second is the blank from Chris(justturning) and the third is a piece of I got from Mike in a trade. I can hardly wait to turn the rest of the cast blanks.

Dan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 21, 2013)

Very nice looking calls. I bet they sound great too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bluedot (Dec 21, 2013)

They sound good with several different strikers so should be easy to use. By the way the finish is 50/50 spar and mineral spirits.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 21, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Dec 21, 2013)

Sweet calls ,,iam sure chris cast them into some great blanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

